# Time to think what is important to you



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope everyone giving out thanks above is donating to the cause.
I for one missed this forum.
If you can afford something, donate.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i donated


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i donated


+ 1


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Would hope the hard core did, guys.
Just trying to round up those that didn't put their available money where there mouth is


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I donated as well


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

Me too


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

hey senator... all ur DIY are missing pictures


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

I did id pay a subscription to this site!


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> hey senator... all ur DIY are missing pictures


Yeah I know.
Waiting for Tosh to unlock them so i can fix.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

r_youngson said:


> Me too


Me three
cheers
jon


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Me 10nd  missed it like mad :x


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

I donated. A small token of my gratitude for all the help & knowledge I've gained since joining


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

I donated - well worth it for the help and information available - this forum has to be kept going - cheers!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> Me 10nd  missed it like mad :x


no you just missed me mr beacham :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I gave. This has got to be one of the best car forums around.
Long may it run. :-*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

me too a small price to pay 

Charlie


----------

